# Yellow Poplar Bowl



## Rkent (Feb 27, 2013)

Finished this one a few days ago.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like a nice, deep bowl and a great finish. The beaded lip is a nice touch, too.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 28, 2013)

Gorgeous work. I dont think poplar gets enough credit for how pretty it can be. I know its not super durable but still it can have some really nice grain pattern. Much like your bowl. Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice...I like the guy profile in the grain.


----------



## cabomhn (Feb 28, 2013)

I like this a lot, looks great! Poplar like said above can look really nice. Good work.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2013)

That's a sweet little bowl! or sweet big bowl, who can say


----------

